# Nathans Training Journal



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, im starting this training journal to monitor progress and hopefully make notable strength and size gains.

My training routine will be

Monday - Chest and Triceps - Bench Press, DB Bench Press, DB Incline Press, Close Grip Bench

Wednesday - Back and Biceps - Deadlift, Bent over Row, Seated Row, Ez bar curls

Friday - Legs and Shoulders - Machine Squats, Leg Press, Lunges, DB Shoulder Press

All in the rep ranges of 5 x 5, 4 x 6 and 3 x 8.

I will also be doing some cardio fitness after my workout for 1 month until rugby training starts.

My diet has also improved and will carry on doing so. It has transformed from

7-30 - Biscuits *to Frosties*

11 - Crisp, Cereal Bar and Capri Sonne *to 2 peices of chicken on a white barm and water*

1 pm - Fryed Chips or Wedges *to 4 peices of chicken or 2 chicken and roast potatoes*

3-30pm - crisp or biscuits *to 1 lean burger and fruit smoothie ( banana, 6 strawberrys and orange juice )*

5-30 - chips and nuggets etc *to steak, chicken breast, fish, with oven chips or roast potatoes*

8pm - *Protein Shake and White toasted muffins*

This is for monday to friday. I have eliminated fast foods, crisps, choclate etc. I will also begin to add more foods as i begin to try them etc.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Those aren't too dark buddy.

At this stage we are mainly interested in mass, rather than any definition which would be shown up by great lighting.

Hit the compounds heavy and do a photo update in 3 to 6 months amigo.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks alot. Im i right in thinking that my chest is lacking the most ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Its lacking to more than any other body part mate. You just need time spent training, solid progression and good food and you'll grow.

Some changes for your routine:

My training routine will be

Monday - Chest and Triceps - *Flat Bench Press, DB Incline Press,* Close Grip Bench

Wednesday - Back and Biceps - Deadlift, *Pullups or Chins,* Seated Row, Ez bar curls

Friday - Legs and Shoulders - *Free Squats or Leg Press*, *SLDL*, DB Shoulder Press

All in the rep ranges of 5 x 5, 4 x 6 and 3 x 8.

Diet

7-30 - Scrambled Eggs on Wholewheat Toast, Glass Milk or Oats+Whey+Milk

11 - Chicken in Wholewheat with Green Salad

1 pm - 2 chicken and roast potatoes + Veg

3-30pm - 1 lean burger *with veg* and *Smoothie - Milk + Banana + Peanut Butter*

5-30 - chicken breast, or any chicken cut, fish, with oven chips or roast potatoes + Veg

8pm - Protein Shake (Training nights) and White toasted muffins

Changes to diet aren't what I would normally recommend - however given your age you should be ok with it.

Basics are you need Fat + Protein or Carbs+Protein each meal.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks alot. Ill give things a go with the diet and feedback when i have tryed them etc.

Im still trying to master SLDL just couldnt feel the effect last time when i did them. My legs were bent and my **** was sticking right out. Ill persivere with it though.

*Pullups or chins* - Is this underhand grip. overhand, wide or narrow.

Thanks alot.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey mate, you look pretty much like me, ATM. I'm slightly younger than you though, it'll be good to see how someone else around my age progresses.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 6th May

Bench Press - 45kg 4 x 6

Incline Dumbbell Press - 15kg Dumbbells 4 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press - 25kg 4 x 6

For bench press, next week should i attempt 45kg 3 x 6 and then 6 reps at an increased weight ? It was pretty hard this week but there is room for improvement but i dont know if i can increase it for 4 sets.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 7th May

Deadlifts - 80kg 4 x 6

Seated Pulley Row - 35kg 4 x 6

Dumbbell Row - 17.5kg DB 4 x 6

Ez Bar Curls - Bar plus 10 kilo 3 x 8

I tryed wide grip chins to hit the back area and couldnt do one. Im just going to try one every back workout and hope i get a little better.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 7th May

Machine Squats - 60kg 4 x 6

Leg Press - 80kg 4 x 6

Lunges 10kg Dbs - 4 x 6

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 15kg DBs - 3 x 6 and then 2 reps.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 11th May - Chest and Triceps

Bench Press - 47.5kg 4 x 6 - improvement on last week

Incline Db press - 17.5kg dumbbells, 6 reps, 5 reps, 2 reps, 5 reps. Going to try and get it more structured next week, something like 6 reps, 5, 5,4 etc.

Close Grip Bench - 27.5kg 4 x 6 - improvement on last week


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Nathan - you progressed on 2 of the 3 exersises in one session, thats exelent. just keep doing what your doing untill you stop makeing progress.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Will do thanks. I next week when i try say 50kg bench 4 x 6, if i dont complete it i have wrist weight to add on, or i might add 2 wrist weights each side before trying the big 50.

Im sticking with 4 x 6 until i stop gaining and then switching to 5 x 5.

thanks for your reply.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday May 13th

Deadlift 85kg - 4 x 6. Increased weight by 5kg and it felt easier then last week.

Seated Pulley Row 40kg - 4 x 6 - Increased by 5kg.

Dumbbell Row - 20kg Dbs - Increased from 17.5s last week. More room to increase.

Ez Bar Curls - Bar plus 10 kilo 3 x 8 - Same weight as last week but improved form.

Ive also added propper cooked chicken to my diet and having roast potatoes more instead of chips.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday May 14th

Machine Squats 70kg 4 x 6 - 10kg increase from last week

Leg Press 90kg 4 x 6 - 10kg increase from last week

Lunges 10kg DBS 4 x 6 - same weight as last week but improved form

Db Shoulder Press 15kg DBS 4 x 6 - 4 more reps then last week.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 19th May

Bench Press 48.5kg 4 x 6. 1kg increase from last week.

Incline Db Press 17.5kg Dbs 4 x 6 - increase from total of 18/24 reps to 24/24

Close Grip Bench 30kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

keep working hard.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 20th May

Deadlift 87.5kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase from last week

Seated Pulley Row 45kg - 2 x 6, then 5 reps and 4 reps

Dumbbell Row 22.5kg Dumbbells - 4 x 6 - Increase from 20kg dumbbells

Ez Bar Bicep Curls 12.5kg + Bar - 3 x 8 - Increase of 2.5kg from last week

Its all going good so far.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 21st May

Leg Press 100 kg 4 x 6 - 10kg increase from last week

Lunges 12.5kg Dbs 4 x 6 - Increase of 2.5kg, completed but poor form

Db Shoulder Press 17.5kg Dbs 4 x 6 - Increase of 2.5kg from last week, with help though

Tryed front squats with smiths machine but it was difficult because the thing kept twisting over.

Might go for leg press, lunges, and hamstring curls or leg extensions ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Not in school this week so my diets going to lack abit.

Im going to go to the gym 4 or 5 times this week and put the extra effort in the gym to try and make up for it.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

nice progress


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 26th May

Bench Press 50kg 4 x 6 - New Personal Best.

Incline Bench Press 4 x 6 - 2 x 6 at 17.5kg dbs and 2 x 6 at 20kg dbs

Dumbbell Bench Press 4 x 6 - 1 set 15. 2 sets 17.5s and 1 set 20s.

This is the heaviest i have ever lifted on chest.

Will be doing 51kg on bench next week, 4 sets at 20kg dbs on incline and if i do DB bench 4 sets at 17.5s or maybe 4 at 20s.

Since improving the diet i have noticed that i have lost fat around my stomach and my chest has developed more and become more leaner.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday May 27th

Had spare 20 minutes inbetween revision classes today so i popped down the gym and did a quick session on arms.

Ez Bar Curls - 15kg 3 x 8 - 2.5kg increase from last week

10kg Dbs alternate curls 3 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press 35kg 4 x 6 - 5kg increase from last week

Rope Pulldows with a twist 15kg 4 x 6


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 28th May

Barbell Squat 50kg - 20 repper

Leg Press 110kg 4 x 6 - 10kg increase - New PB

Leg Extensions 30kg 4 x 6

Lying Leg Curl 30kg , 6 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps

This was the best leg workout i have ever done, i was sweating and could hardly walk at the end.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 29th May

Deadlift 90kg 4 x 6 - New personal best and 2.5kg increase.

Seated Pully Row 3 x 6, 4 reps - 1 rep more then last week

Dumbbell Row 4 x 6 - 25kg DBS - 2.5kg increase in DBS

Best back session to date.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright mate, not been in here yet so thought i'd have a nosey to see wha tthe craic is

are you competing?

are you eating until you are full, then eating until you feel sick, then eating some more? you look to have a lean base to start off with looking at the pics on page 1

this means that you can afford to put a bit of fat on so eating loads should be ok

dave


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

davetherave said:


> alright mate, not been in for a bit
> 
> are you competing?


No, im knowwhere near the level for competing. Im just trying to get stronger and develop a better physique.

In the future, i wouldnt rule out competing.

Well i do have a big appetite.

Id consider my tea to be my biggest meal. Steak, or beef or chicken, with roast potatoes and beans.

I eat and it makes me full but i never eat until i feel sick.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 30th May

DB Shoulder Press - 3 x 6 17.5kg dumbbells then 6 reps with 20kg DBS. Needed help on last 2 reps of 20s. Increase from last week. Trying 4 sets of 20s next week.

Millitary Press 25kg - 4 x 6

Next week im back doing

chest and triceps

Back and Biceps

Legs and shoulders


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Did my heaviest chest and triceps day to date and set 3 new Personal Bests.

Bench Press - 52.5kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase from last week. Last week was a massive goal at getting 50kg and now ive bettered that.

Incline Dumbbell Bench - 20kg Dumbbells 4 x 6 - Increase from 2 sets with 20s to 4.

Close Grip Bench Press - 37.5kg 4 x 6 - Increase of 2.5kg from last week

At the end of the workout i also did 2 sets of dumbbell bench press.

I used 17.5kg dumbbells and did 8 reps then 7. Next week i will aim for 8 and 8, before trying 20kg dumbbells.

Do you think this is ok ?

My strength gains are going through the roof.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Couldnt deadlift today because of an injured knee from rugby and a bruised lower back from rugby. I plan to do my legs and deadlifts over the weekend.

Seated Pulley Row 45kg 4 x 6 - 1 more rep then last week, moving upto 50kg

Dumbbell Row 27.5kg dbs 4 x 6 - increase of 2.5kg, moving up to 30s.

EzBar curls - 17.5kg 2 x 8 and then 7 reps. Increase of weight, plan to complete 3 x 8 next week.

Another session of improvements.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Saturday 7th June

Squats - 55kg for 20 reps - really really hard. 5 kg increase

Leg Press - 115kg - 4 x 6 - Really hard, 5kg increase

Leg Extensions - 30kg 4 x 6

Lying Leg Curl - 30kg - was having problems with this, had bad form on it, hard to explain how.

Might have to try SLDL instead.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

hows it hard to have bad form on a leg curl machine? :confused1:

control the negative so you feel the stretch and SQUEEZE at the top :rockon:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I have really long legs and the thing wouldnt adjust to suit my legs.

When i was curling it, i had to sort of bend my knees instead of just using the hams.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 9th June

Gutted today because i havent done too well. I put this down to not being able to each much because of me going to the dentist. Only really got 1 propper meal in all day so...

Used all my energy on bench press first.

Bench Press 53.5kg 4 x 6 - New personal Best

Incline Dumbbell Press 22.5kg Dbs - 4, 3, 4, 2 reps - Increase in dumbell weight

Close Grip Bench Press 38.5kg - 1kg increase but just couldnt do it

Dumbbell Bench Press - 17.5kg dbs 8 reps, 6 reps - 1 rep then last week

Really dont know what to do on chest and tris next week ?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just a quick question mate, are you still doing direct bicep exercises?

im looking at strength routines aimed at my possible taking up of rugby and as far as i know triceps and biceps do not really help on the field?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I just do 1 direct bicep exersise and 1 direct tricep exersise per week.

I do the close grip bench at the end of chest workout and ez bar bicep curls at the end of a back workout. I do these so they gain some size and dont look out of proportion to the rest of my body.

They play very little part in rugby but i would still say they play some.

If your training for rugby you want to be focusing on:

Power Clean, Squats,Chins, Deadlifts, Bench Press, Overhead Squats.

Also with plyometric, flexibilty and specified rugby training.

I may also add, if your wanting to start rugby.

The best thing to do is to watch it. Youll need a very good understanding of the game in order to play it well.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one! cheers mate - i wasnt havign a dig i was just curious 

yeah i am thinking of going down tonight to meet up with the trainer and see what the craic is, ie how long he thinks it will be until i learn the rules, etc

i wanted to do league as there are less rules but i cant find a good club


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Theres not much league near manchester.

How far are you from Swinton ?

Theres a team called Folly Lane who play their.

You need to be watching as much league as possible.

Friday night at 7-30 and saturday at 5-30 on sky sports its on every weekend.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Excellent progress! Well done.

Good luck with the exams!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

MrGum said:


> Excellent progress! Well done.
> 
> Good luck with the exams!


Thanks alot. Only got 3 more to go.

Really confident i shall be getting Bs in everything and more.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Deadlifts 92.5kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase, its getting really really hard.

Seated Pulley Row 50kg - 5, 5, 5, 4 reps - increase in weight, looking for more reps next

Dumbbell Row 30kg dumbbells - 5, 4, 4, 4 reps - increase in weight, looking for more reps

Ez bar Curls 17.5kg 8, 7, 5 reps - decrease of 3 reps, looking to change the exercise, also had a dead/bruised bicep from rugby.

This strength training has improved my speed and my strength notably. In rugby i big hit my training partner who plays for wigan warriors u18s. He is a lot bigger, stronger, faster, better at rugby then me etc, but my strength gains have enabled me to perform tackles like this.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Well done on your progress Nathan.

I have played union and league and I would say league is more fun to play (if a little harder) my team are top of the league at the moment!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Jock said:


> Well done on your progress Nathan.
> 
> I have played union and league and I would say league is more fun to play (if a little harder) my team are top of the league at the moment!


Who do you support in league jock ?

Do you play amateur league ?

Im going to be playing for golborne parkside u18s and well be in the nwc u18s prem division.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate I don't really follow Superleague but Penrith are my team in the NRL.

I play for the raiders in telford.

Just out of interest, how come you ditched the routine that that trainer gave you it seemed ok?

With regards to your bicep/tricep comments they are definitley used when playing the game but you have to ensure that the strength is FUNCTIONAL.

For example you use your triceps when getting up off the ground for a tackle/playing the ball and pushing off defenders so you have to try and mimic this by using similar type movements eg push press etc

The same goes for bicep strength but when in a match do you do curls?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I really cant remember why i ditched the last routine.

Ill definatly look to add in bicep and tricep exercises that will benefit me in the game.

thanks alot.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday June 18th

Bench Press 54.5kg, 6,6,5,5 reps - Increase in weight slightly

Incline Dumbbell Press 22.5kg 6,5,4,5 reps - Increase from 13 reps to 20.

Close Grip Bench Press 30kg 4 x 6 - After failing last week at 38kg, i dropped it to 30 so ill carry on improving from 30kg.

Should i do two sets with dumbbells or 3 sets etc at the end of that workout ? Dumbbell Bench press, its a good exersise and i think i should keep it in my workout.

Also, how far down should the incline bench go ?

The first two sets it was down two things and sitting on the 3rd, but the last two i put it down 3 and sitting on the 3rd.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 19th of June

Deadlift 95kg 4 x 6 - New personal best, made up with this. Increase from last week but i really had to work hard to manage to complete.

Seated Pulley Row 50kg, 6,5,5,5 reps. Increase from 19 reps to 21 reps.

Dumbbell Row - I didnt do 1 arm row, i did 2arm row on an incline. Just used 7.5kg dumbbells as it was a new exercise and i wanted to maintain good form.

Straight bar bicep curls 15kg 3 x 8. Going to try the 20kg olympic bar next week so i can add small increments.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 22nd June

Squats 57.5kg 20 reps - 2.5kg increase and it was seriously hard, took alot of groaning from 10 reps onwards haha.

Leg Press 117.5kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase and it was really hard

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 15kg Dumbbells 4 x 6 - First time doing it

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 17.5kg dumbbells 4 x 6 - Not done shoulders for 22 days for some reason so just used this weight as i have done it before and used it as a platform to go for 4 sets with 20kg dumbells next week.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> Wednesday June 18th
> 
> Bench Press 54.5kg, 6,6,5,5 reps - Increase in weight slightly
> 
> ...


3 sets of dumbells wont hurt


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

nathanlowe said:


> Sunday 22nd June
> 
> Squats 57.5kg 20 reps - 2.5kg increase and it was seriously hard, took alot of groaning from 10 reps onwards haha.
> 
> ...


shoulders for me when i dont train them lose strength very quickly. good luck with the dumbell press i really rate is an exercise when done with good form


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

I dont know how i missed out shoulders for so long.

Im only doing the 3 sets with dumbbells for bench after close grip so it doesnt interfere with that.

I ensure my back is very straight in the upright chair when using dumbbells on shoulder press. I notice my mate arching his back and make sure i dont do the same.

I feel i only need one exercise on shoulder day as rowing and benching does 2 of the deltoid heads.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Keep it going Nathan - good stuff.

I do standing Military Press for shoulders, but I used to do Arnolds, is that what you do when you press dumb-bells?

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBArnoldPress.html

Mark


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Its similar, i just use the same movement as you would use with barbell.

Bringing arms down to 90 degress and the pushing them upright.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 23rd June

Bench Press 54.5kg 4 x 6 - Increase of 2 reps from last week. Going to 55kg next week

Incline Dumbell Press 22.5kg dumbbells 6,6,5,6 reps - 3 rep increase

Close Grip Bench Press 32.5kg 4 x 6 - increase of 2.5kg

Dumbbell Bench Press 15kg dumbbells 4 x 6

Best session to date. Going to be really hard doing 55kg on bench and 25kg dumbbells on incline in 2 weeks but going to stick at it and continue improving.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 25th June

Deadlifts 97.5kg 4 x 6 - 2.5kg increase and by god did i know it. Was the hardest thing i have done to date and only just managed it. It took it out of me for the rest of the workout.

Seated Pulley Row 50kg - 6,6,5,4 reps - Same amount of reps as last week

Bent over Barbell Row 25kg - First time i have done this and completed it. Had nothing much left in me from the previous two exersises

Straight Bar Curls 20kg 4 x 6 - 5kg increase in weight


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Alright mate, read your training journal, you aren't eating badly, but your training doesn't look like it's gonna benefit you if you wanna put on mass.

If you want a few pointers you can add me on msn if you want "[email protected]com".


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 29th June

Squats - 60kg for 20 reps - it was really hard but achieved a new personal best with an increase of 2.5kg

Leg Press - 120kg 4 x 6 - this was even harder but i achieved another personal best with an increase of 2.5kg

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 17.5kg dumbbells 4 x 6 - As im increasing the weight i can start to feel it hit my hamstrings more. I could feel it on my left ham more then the right. Could this mean that the left is weaker or more tight ?

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 20kg dumbbells 6,6,5,4 reps - Heaviest ive lifted on shoulders.

Really pleased with my leg session. I really feel like they have got alot stronger and grown alot in the 2 months i have been training them. Going to add some progress pics in 1 month.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

TheLegend said:


> Alright mate, read your training journal, you aren't eating badly, but your training doesn't look like it's gonna benefit you if you wanna put on mass.
> 
> If you want a few pointers you can add me on msn if you want "[email protected]".


Can you not share your secrets in public?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Is mass considered as getting bigger ?

Ive added him on msn, will post back if you want to know what he thinks is best.

Pretty sure squats, deads, bench etc are the best compound movements and best for overall mass. Theyre in my workout.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 30th June

Bench Press 55kg , 5,4,4,4 reps.17 out of 24 reps. First time i have ever lifted this weight. Looking to improve gradually.

Incline Dumbbell Press 22.5kg - 6,5,5,4 reps. 3 rep decrease but the bench probably took it out of me.

Close Grip Bench Press 35kg - 6,5,4,3 reps - New weight, looking to improve on total reps

Dumbbell Bench Press 15kg - 6,6,6,4 - 2 rep decrease

Looking to improve on all of these. The bench press is really hard for me and is my main weakness.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 2nd July

Deadlifts 100kg 5,4,4,3 reps - This was a 2.5kg weight increase and was very very very very hard. My grip was really going. Next week im aiming for more reps.

Bent Over BB Row - 30kg 4 x 6

Wide Lat Pulldowns to Front - 35kg 4 x 6

Bicep Curls - 22.5kg 4 x 6

Im still figuring out my best back and biceps routine. For biceps im going to do underhand narrow pullups. I feel these are best for me.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im switching routines, i have been doing a 4 x 6 for 2 months now and think its time for a switch.

Here are my gains

Bench press - 45kg to 54.5kg 4 x 6

Incline Dumbbell Press - 15kg dumbbells to 22.5kg dumbbells

Close Grip Bench Press - 25kg to 35kg 4 x 6

Deadlift - 80kg to 97.5kg 4 x 6

Seated Pulley Row - 35kg to 50kg 4 x 6

Dumbbell Row - 17.5kg Dumbbells to 27.5kg dumbbells 4 x 6

Squats - 60kg 4 x 6

Leg Press - 80kg to 120kg 4 x 6

As you can see, i have made some good gains during my 2 month period.

I will be uploading new pictures this weekend, to see if there has been any size changes in 2 months.

I am switching routines to one similar to Geo, whom i thank for his help. It is a routine which will improve size.

Chest 5 x 5 - Bench Press, Incline Dumbbell Press, Dumbbell Flye

The weight increases each set. The last set should be 2 or 3 reps.

Biceps - two exersises at 2 x 8

Back - Deadlifts, Tbar Rows, Bent Over Row - 4 x 9

The weight increases each set working up to a really really hard last set

Triceps - 2 or 3 exerises at 2 x 8

Legs - Squats 20 reps, Leg Press and SLDL at 4 x 6

Shoulders - Millitary Press, Seated Dumbbell Press at 4 x 9 - increasing weight each set, working up to a really hard last set.

If anybody thinks that i should tweak a few things then please tell me. I want to start training for size.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome dude, its always good to change now and again.

Iv the honour of Training with weeman and RS2007 tomorrow, 2 of the best. So i can see how they train and take some tips from them. 

Geo


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

*Start of New Workout - Monday 7th of July*

Bench Press - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg, 55kg, 60kg - Each weight for 5 reps. The 60kg set needed assistance but most of the work was from me. 60kg is a weight i wouldnt normally touch.

Incline Dumbbell Bench - 10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg - Needed abit of help getting through the last set with 25kg dumbbells but again its a weight i wouldnt normally touch.

Dumbbell Fly - 7.5kg, 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg - First time ive ever done these. The last 3 sets where very hard and the last set needed some assistance.

Straight Bar Curls - 15kg - 2 x 8

Narrow Grip Pullups - 7, 5 reps

The best chest session i have ever done.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

8th July

Deadlifts - 60kg, 75kg, 85kg x 9, 95kg x 5

TBar Row - 20kg, 22.5kg, 27.5kg, 37.5kg - x 9

Bent Over Row - 15kg, 20kg, 30kg x 9, 40kg x 5

Close Grip Bench Press - 35kg 2 x 8

Dips, 8 reps, 6 reps


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

9th July

Its been my 3rd day on the trot in the gym and its killed me. Only done it because it was the only time available for me to go with work and training partner.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg dumbbells x 9, 22.5kg x 5

Millitary press - 10kg, 15kg, 25kg x 9, 35kg x 5

Didnt do legs as theyre nakerd from yesterdays rugby training.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Don't overdo it mate! All the best with mass gaining.

mark


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The left hand pictures are from the beginning of May, the ones on the right hand side were taken today.

What do you think ?

Thats been achieved on 4 x 6 - the same weight throughout all sets and trying to increase weight each week.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

definate improvment in your back especially, keep going 

Ben


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 14th July

Bench Press - 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg - only just completed the 4th set. 5th set needed assistance but felt good. 5 x 5

Incline Dumbbell Press - 10kg, 12.5kg, 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 25kg - Last set needed assistance. 5 x 5

Dumbbell Fly - 7.5kg, 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg - Last set needed assistance

Ez Bar Preacher Curls -10kg - 6 reps, 5 reps - really strict form

Pullups - 8,5

Thinking next chest session. 1 light set warming up. Then 3 heavy sets.

Also, is it ok to feel the biceps during flye ?


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Monday 14th July
> 
> Bench Press - 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg - only just completed the 4th set. 5th set needed assistance but felt good. 5 x 5
> 
> ...


Are your flyes flat or incline? I've seen many people doing flyes and bending the arms to much, which looks more like a shoulder press and this would (to me) put a little focus on the tricep. If your feeling the bicep during flyes, that would suggest your widening your arc (straighter arms which is correct) in which case I think you do feel the biceps a bit, as well as the triceps, I know I do but I don't think there is anything wrong with it.

Edit: Nice weights on the flyes btw.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Cheers.

Well im going to check some videos etc.

They are a killer. The 3rd set is really hard so imagine what 4th and 5th are like.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

can see good improvemtents in those pics mate, nice 1

readin your stuff your basically the same as me 16 wanting too get huge and waiting for rugby training to start agen for that cardio lol

i fuked cardio of about a month ago when rugby stopped but it starts agen in august so ill get back too it

btw what possition you play and who you play for?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> can see good improvemtents in those pics mate, nice 1
> 
> readin your stuff your basically the same as me 16 wanting too get huge and waiting for rugby training to start agen for that cardio lol
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. Im trying take everything serious now because i spent almost a year at a gym without training propperly and not taking diet into consideration. So i dont want to waste any more time.

I play centre for golborne parkside u18s


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday July 16th

Deadlifts - 100kg 3 x 4

Tbar Rows - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg x 9, 40kg x 5

Bent over Row - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg x 9, 40kg x 6

Close grip Bench Press - 37.5kg 2 x 8

Dips - 8,8 reps


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 18th July

Squats 60kg - 20 repper - increasing weight next week,

Leg Press - 80kg x 15, 90kg x 12, 100kg x 8, 120 kg x 6

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 20kg Dumbbells x 10, 22.5kg dumbbells x 8, 25kg dumbbells x 6, 30kg dumbbells x 5

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10kg dumbbels x 12, 12.5kg dumbbells x 10, 17.5kg dumbbells x 7, 17.5kg dumbbells x 4

Millitary press - 15kg x 12, 20kg x 10, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Best legs and shoulder session i have had. Im really feeling it now.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did you say your gym didn't have a squat rack? How do you do your squats?

I do 20 reppers too - currently on 61kg. Lots of fun!

mark


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

MrGum said:


> Did you say your gym didn't have a squat rack? How do you do your squats?
> 
> I do 20 reppers too - currently on 61kg. Lots of fun!
> 
> mark


Get a mate to pick up the bar for me.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yr gym really needs a squat rack!!

mark


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Thanks alot. Im trying take everything serious now because i spent almost a year at a gym without training propperly and not taking diet into consideration. So i dont want to waste any more time.
> 
> I play centre for golborne parkside u18s


sweet iv been in the gym for about a year too started taking it all seruious bout 6 months ago need to drop more fat though, 17% bf atm at 194 pounds and 6'1

i play second row for trafford metro-vicks maybe well have a match sumetime :thumb: hopefully


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday July 21st

Bench Press 30kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 6

Incline Dumbbell Bench - 12.5kg dumbbells x 12, 15kg dumbbells x 10, 20kg dumbbells x 8, 20kg dumbbells x 6

Dumbbell fly - 7.5kg dumbbells x 12, 10kg dumbbells x 10, 15kg dumbbells x 6, 15kg dumbbells x 5

Bar Curls - 10kg x 12, 15kg x 10, 20kg x 8

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg dumbbells x 8, 10kg dumbbells x 6

Im considering next week doing my bench as followed.

30kg x 12, 50kg x 8, 55kg x 5 and then 60kg forced reps with a partner.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 23rd July

Deadlifts - 100kg - 5,5,4 reps

Tbar Rows - 20kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 6

Bent Over Row - 30kg x 12, 35kg x 10, 37.5kg x 8, 37.5kg x 6

Close Grip Bench - 35kg x 12, 37.5kg x 10, 40kg x 8

Dips + 5kg - 7,6,4 reps


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 25th July

Woke up today with a deadleg and stiff knee from rugby. And yet again it was leg sesh day.

Instead of going for 1 set of squats i thought id put myself to the test.

Squats - 40kg x 20, 60kg x 15, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 1 - I was aiming for 6 to 8 on this last set, but had a problem with my shorts digging into my stomach and it was causing some serious pain i had to stop. So glad that i know i can squat heavier then i weight.

Just need to find a good combination and way to do it all. Instead of just 1 set of 20 a week.

Leg Press - 80kg x 15, 90kg x 12, 100kg x 10 - As a result from the shorts pain, i had to go home as i could still feel it from the squats

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 10, 17.5kg x 8, 17.5kg x 4 - 1 rep improvement on my 3rd set.

This is all i did today so im really disappointed.

Got one weeks of training left before i go away. Planning on hitting some personal bests before i go.

Ill have my little 2 weeks of bulking whilst on holiday and im going to try and make use of the extra calories in the gym their and make do with whats there.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 28th July

Bench Press - 30kg x 12, 50kg x 8, 55kg x 5, 55kg x 3

Incline Dumbbell Press - 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 22.5kg x 6, 22.5kg x 5

Dumbbell Fly - 7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 10, 12.5kg x 7

Bar Curls - 10kg x 12, 15kg x 10, 20kg x 8

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 10, 10kg x 10

Very good chest session.

two months ago i didnt think it was possible to do 50kg on bench. Since then i now 50kg for 8, and can do 55kg for 5 reps. Very happy.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 30th July

Deadlift 100kg 3 x 5 - New Personal best and it felt alot easier then last week. Added 20kgs to deadlift in 3months.

Tbar Row - 20kg x 12, 32.5kg x 10, 42.5kg x 8, 42.5kg x 6 - heaviest lifted on this

Bent over Row - 25kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 7, 40kg x 5

Close Grip Bench - 35kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 42.5kg x 8 - New personal best in this. Its catching my bench up seriously fast. 7.5kg off catching bench up.

Dips + 5kg - 7,7,5 - new personal best on this

Thinking of switching chest and back to 5 x 5 as going to use heavy weight and will find it easier trying to improve the weight or reps.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 1st August

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10kg DBS x 12, 12.5kg DBS x 10, 17.5kg DBS x 8 ,8

4 rep increase on my last set then last week.

Millitary Press - 15kg x 12, 25kg x 10, 35kg x 6,5, 20kg x 8

Side Laterals - 5kg dumbbells x 12,12,12

Best Shoulder session i have had yet.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Nice work Nathan, good to see you're sticking to it and improving. :thumb:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

You look really young.. goodluck with all your goals..

i noticed my best gains when i was able to go college & buy & cook my own meals.. before that i just trained & ate whatever my mum cooked.. keep it up.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

im 16 nearly 17.

Its only been recently well over the last few months ive started eating better.

Cant believe i never used to eat beef, chicken etc. When my mum has time she makes me wedges cut straight from potatoes. Its all better then what i use to eat.

On holiday, all inclusive, i didnt even look what the meat was, just picked it up and ate it. I did this until i picked up liver steaks and was nearly sick.

Cant wait to try some oats and basmati rice.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 19th August

Bench Press - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 52.5kg x 7, 55kg x 3

Never done 5 sets on bench like this before. Going to work on getting the 52.5kg up to 8 reps, and my last set of 55kg up to 5 reps. When i can do this, im going to increase my 3rd set to 52.5kg.

Incline Dumbbell - 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 22.5kg x 6, 22.5kg x 6 - Increase of 1 rep from before my holidays.

Next week im aiming for a couple more reps on the last set, and then if i feel strong enough, the week after do a set on 25s.

Dumbbell Fly - 7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 10, 12.5kg x 8 - Only considering increase the weight when i feel more confident and my form gets better.

Bar Curls - 10kg x 12, 15kg x 10, 15kg x 10, 20kg x 8 - Felt stronger today then i usually do, so next week im going to do 2 sets with 15kg and then 2 sets with 20kg.

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 3 - Biceps were nakered from previous exersise, could have carried on but form would have gone so there is no point.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Excellent lifts Nathan!

Hope the results were what you wanted!

mark


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

nathan mate thats good progress u seem to be making good progress!


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

great work nathan what are your stats (height, weight, bf)


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

6ft, around 12 stone and id imagine 12 to 15 %.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Rightyo, today was the new start of my training, its took me a while to decide what i actually want and what is the best way to go about things. So ive decided im going to be doing.

Chest, Back, Shoulders - All at 5 x 5 - Using 1 weight for all 5 sets, i will increase the weight when i can do 5 x 5 and then stick at that weight until i can again do 5 x 5. I will be looking to increase the amount of reps i make on a week to week basis.

Biceps and Triceps - Training for hypertrophy in this area, keeping my rep range from 6 to 12. Will be going more heavy on triceps as im doing weighted dips and heavy close grip benches, so my strength will improve in triceps more then biceps.

Legs - Going to be keeping rep range inbetween 6 and 15 on legs and doing high volume on them.

TUESDAY 26TH AUGUST

Bench Press 55kg - 5,5,4,3,3 reps - 20/25 reps made.

Incline Bench Press 22.5kg dumbbells - 5,5,4,2,2 reps - 18/25 reps made.

Dumbbell Flye - 12.5kg dumbbells - 5,5,5,5,3 reps - 23/25 reps made.

Barbell Curls - 15kg x 12,12 reps. 20kg x 6,6 reps

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 7,6 reps

All of my personal bests i state will be starting from this week. All of them will be based upon this weeks training and rep/set scheme. Nothing before this week counts anymore.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 28th August

Squats - 60kg x 15, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 5

Leg Press - 80kg x 15, 90kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8

SLDL - 20kg dumbbells x 12, 22.5kg DBs x 10, 25kg Dbs x 8, 30kg dbs x 6

Best session to date. it was awsome.

Cant train legs for a while though as my knee is still bad and i need to rest it.

That was my first leg session in 1 month and to hit some pbs with a bad knee i think i pushed myself to the limit and did well.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 29th August

Bent Over Row - 35kg - 5 x 5

Wide Grip Chins - 2,2,2,2,1 reps

Lat Pulldowns to Front - 45kg - 5,5,5,4,4 reps = 23/25

Close Grip Bench Press - 40kg x 10, 42.5kg x 8, 45kg x 6

Couldnt do deads because of the knee problem.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Friday 29th August
> 
> Bent Over Row - 35kg - 5 x 5
> 
> ...


Do Chins first, no need for "Wide Grip" - do them "Normal Grip"


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Do Chins first, no need for "Wide Grip" - do them "Normal Grip"


Overhand grip ?

Does overhand grip at any width target the lats ?

thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Overhand grip ?
> 
> Does overhand grip at any width target the lats ?
> 
> thanks


Overhand Chins add back with. Your rows will add back depth.

Wide Grip Chins can cause shoulder issues.

You need to "think" about your lats while your do chins too


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Overhand Chins add back with. Your rows will add back depth.
> 
> Wide Grip Chins can cause shoulder issues.
> 
> You need to "think" about your lats while your do chins too


Thanks alot. Well i dont know too much about chins for lats as it was the first time i did them yesterday.

I have a pullup/chinup bar on my door. Could you give me a general idea of how wide i should do them, basing it on the door width ?

thanks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I tend to go a little wider than shoulder width..

Usually people take wide grip chins to the exteme and go super wide...shortening their ROM.

Just try it in the air, mimic a chine action real wide grip compared to just wider than shoulders - the latter should feel more comfortable on the shoulder joint as well as a fuller ROM.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, ive just been trying them and theyre pretty hard arnt they. Can only manage about 5. But ill get practising them.

Is there a need to do lat pulldowns to front or back ? Or just do 5 sets of 1 to 5 reps of chinups ?

Hypers, bent over row, chinups.... Is that sufficient.

Hypers for lower back as knee is sore.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Thanks guys, ive just been trying them and theyre pretty hard arnt they. Can only manage about 5. But ill get practising them.
> 
> Is there a need to do lat pulldowns to front or back ? Or just do 5 sets of 1 to 5 reps of chinups ?
> 
> ...


For you I would suggest lat pulldowns to the front.

Lat Pulldowns to the rear have their place - but they are IMHO not for the noobie trainer, and most people won't need to do them (they are should be done slower and lighted than to the front)

If your chins suck, work on them and finish off with lat pulldowns until you can chin correctly.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> For you I would suggest lat pulldowns to the front.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns to the rear have their place - but they are IMHO not for the noobie trainer, and most people won't need to do them (they are should be done slower and lighted than to the front)
> 
> If your chins suck, work on them and finish off with lat pulldowns until you can chin correctly.


thanks alot.

Like this then ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> thanks alot.
> 
> Like this then ?


Yes, but with more weight :thumb:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 1st september

Bench Press 55kg - 5,5,5,5,5 reps = 25/25 reps - Heaviest i have ever lifted on bench press, just found it easy tonight for some reason. 5 more reps then last week.

Incline Dumbbell Bench - 22.5kg dumbbells - 5,5,5,5,5 reps = 25/25 - Heaviest i have ever lifted on this. Found it easier tonight then last week. 7 more reps then last week.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg dumbbells - 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 20kg x 7, 20kg x 6 = 1 more rep on 20kg then last week

10kg dumbbell Curls - 8 reps, 7 reps = 2 more reps then last week.

Really happy i smashed the first two chest exersises. Moving the weight up next week.

Also adding some pics in soon and using them to be compared with photos around christmas.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 2nd September

Seated Dumbbell Press - 20kg dumbbells - 5,5,5,4,3 reps = 22/25

Millitary Press - 25kg - 5,5,5,5 reps.

After my heaviest ever sets on dumbbell press, i really struggled on millitary press and could feel some pain in my shoulder. Going to do 5 sets on seated and then 3 on millitary.

Pics to be added tonight.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 3rd September

Deadlifts - 100kg 3 x 5 -- first time done these in a while. Found it pretty easy

Chinups - 5,5,3,3,3 = 18/25 - first time ever done these

Row - 40kg - 5,5,5,5,4 = 24/25

Close Grip Bench Press - 42.5kg x 12, 45kg x 8, 47.5kg x 5 - Couple of weeks ago 42.5kg was my max. Seriously catching my bench up.

Dips - 5kg - 5,5,5 reps - Not the best ive ever done. First time done them in a while.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Saturday 6th September

Bench Press - 55kg x 5,5,5, 57.5kg x 5,5 - Heaviest i have ever lifted, really pleased. Aiming for 5 sets with 57.5kg next week. Edgeing closer to my target of 60kg 5 x 5.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 22.5kg x 5,5,5. 25kg x 5,4 - About 1 month ago i could only do 1 rep with 25s.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg dumbbells 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12,12 - 20kg x 6, 6

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 7,7


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 7th September

Deadlifts - 102.5kg - 3 x 5 - Really hard and heaviest ive lifted

Chinups - 5,5,5,3,3 = 21/25 reps - 3 more reps then last session

Row - 40kg - 5 x 5 - 1 more rep then last time. Only increasing weight when form is better.

Close Grip Bench - 42.5kg x 12, 45kg x 8, 47.5kg x 5 - Same as last week but improved on my back lifts so...

Dips - 5kg - 6,6,6 reps - 3 rep increase from last week

I have been the gym 5 times in the last 7 days - its alot i know, but i felt capable of doing it.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 8th September

Seated Dumbbell Press - 20kg 5 x 5 - 25/25 reps - 3 more reps then last week. Heaviest i have ever gone on shoulder press. Maybe going to do 3 sets of 20s and 2 sets of 25s next week.

Standing Millitary Press - 25kg 5 x 5 - 25/25 reps - Start feeling a pain in the left tricep/deltoid area during the last few sets. 1 more set then last week.

Dumbbell Side Laterals - 5kg dumbbells 3 x 12


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 10th September

Bench Press - 57.5kg - 5,5,5,5,3 reps = 23/25 - Heaviest i have ever lifted. Next week i plan to make it 25/25 and then i will start adding wrist weights on until i eventually reach 60kg which is my goal.

Incline Bench - 22.5kg dumbbells 5 reps - 25kg dumbbells 5,5,3,2 reps = 15/20 - next week im doing 5 sets of 25kg dumbbells.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg dumbbells 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12, 12. 20kg x 8,8 - heaviest i have ever lifted on this

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg dumbbells - 8 , 8 reps - heaviest i have ever lifted on this

This has been a top session tonight


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are my latest pictures.

When im next at my dads ill get the ones from 4 and 2 months ago and put them all together near christmas to make a decision if training and diet is working.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 14th Sunday

Deadlifts - 105kg - 3 x 5 - Heaviest weight i have ever tryed and just managed 3 x 5. Im 100% pleased with my progress in this area.

Chins - 5,5,5,4,3, = 22/25 reps - 1 more rep since last week. Could have counted it as 24 but they wernt full ROM so im not cheating myself. Been doing these a couple of weeks and ive improved each week.

Bent Over Row - 40kg - 5 x 5 - Felt alot better then last week, going to increase the weight

Lat Pulldowns - 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8,8 - Seems like a light weight but i kept the ROM perfect and ensured it hit the lats so tbh, job done.

Great Back session


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going Nathan keep at it matey!! 105kg deadlift is impressive buddy, seems like your getting PBS each workout!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice going Nathan keep at it matey!! 105kg deadlift is impressive buddy, seems like your getting PBS each workout!


I actually am.

Only thing is now gaining the weight.

Seems like im adding more muscle and getting bigger, although my weight has stayed the same since May.

Im always between 11 and half stone and 12 stone.

Im going to post up my, protein, carbs and fat content later on when i have the time to add it up.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 15th September

Bench Press - 57.5kg - 5,5,5,5,3 reps = 22/25 reps - First time i have ever attempted 57.5kg for 5 sets and i was only 2 reps off an increase.

Incline Dumbbell - 22.5kg - 5,5,5,5 - 25kg x 4 - Thought i was using 25s but realised on the last set they wasnt. Was planing on 5 sets with 25s, at least i smashed PB in bench press.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg 3 x 8 - great way to finish off a chest session. Last reps are so hard.

Training biceps and triceps tonight why i have the time.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 15th September

Trained 2 x in one day and i suffered in triceps. It was alot harder.

Close Grip Bench Press - 42.5kg 3 x 8

Dips - 8,6,6

Bar Curls - 20kg x 12,12, 25kg x 5,5

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 10,10,10

Best session ever done on biceps but wont be training 2 x in aday again. Lesson learned.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 17th September

Deadlifts 107.5kg 3 x 5 - First attempt at 107.5kg and i nailed it 3 x 5. Although i would normally follow the trend and go upto 110, i just want to do another week on 107.5kg, get my form better and hopefully ill be more ready for 110.

Chin ups - 5,5,5,5,4 - 24/25 reps - 3 rep increase from sunday. Really getting into doing these.

Bent Over Row - 42.5kg - 5,5,5,5,5 = 25/25 - Heaviest i have ever lifted on this so going to be going to 45kg next week.

Lat Pulldowns - 30kg 2 x 8, 35kg 8,7 - heaviest ever lifted on this but wouldnt class it as pb.

All in all 3 personal bests out of 3. Im seriously improving session by session.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 22nd September

Bench Press 57.5kg, 5,5,5,5,4 reps - 24/25 - Next week i will make the 5 x 5 and then start to introduce some sets of 60kg.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 5,5,4,5,2 - 21/25 - Looking to improve on this next week. First time i have done 5 sets with 25s.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg - 3 x 8 - This seemed alot easier then last week. Going to start using 12.5s if it carries on getting easier.

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 10,

Dumbell Curls - 10kg x 12, 10, 10

Really good session.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 25th September

Chins - 5,5,5,5,4 - 24/25 - same as last week but improved form

Bent Over Row - 45kg - 5,5,5,5,4, 24/25 - Increased weight, new pb

Deads - 80kg x 10, 10, 100kg x 7 - Didnt think my back would hold today but it was ok. Went higher reps today for a change and was training with some guy who ive got talking to.

Lat pulldowns - 30kg x 8,8 35kg x 8, 8 - increase on last week


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 26th september

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 20kg 5 x 5

Millitary Press - 30kg - 5 x 5

Side Laterals - 5kg 3 x 12

Close Grip Bench - 42.5kg x 10, 45kg x 8, 47.5kg x 7

Dips - 8,7,6

Best shoulder session but not the best tricep session.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like you are making good progess 

Reps for sticking at it!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

robbiedont said:


> Looks like you are making good progess
> 
> Reps for sticking at it!


Thanks alot. Just made two personal bests today.

Bench Press - 57.5kg - 5,5,5,5,6 reps - Best ive ever done on this. Could have even got few more reps out. Going to give 5 sets of 60kg a go, depending on how well i do, i might stick at it, or do 3 sets of 57.5 and then 2 sets of 60.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 25kg dumbbells - 5,5,5,5,4 - 24/25 - Just couldnt get that last rep out. Improvement on last week and best ive ever lifted on it.

Dumbbell Fly - 10kg - 3 x 8 - Going to increase this to 12.5kgs.

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12, 20kg x 10 , 10,

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 10,10,8


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 30th September

Deads - 107.5kg - 3 x 5 - Same weight as last week but improved form.

Chins - 5,5,5,5,4 - Same as last week but improvement in form.

Row - 45kg - 5,5,5,5,5 - 25/25 - 1 rep increase and improved form - Best ive ever lifted

Lat Pulldowns - 35kg - 4 x 8 - Best ive ever lifted on this

2 personal bests and equalled 2 personal bests


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Well done on your progress nate, good to see you are committed to your goals!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

you making good progress mate similar lifts too me!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 2nd October

Seated Dumbbell Press - 20kg 5,5,4,2,2 - Less then last week but last week i had the slightest incline on the bench just to try it. Found out it uses upper chest a bit.

Milltary Press - 30kg - 5,5,5,5,5

Close Grip Bench - 42.5kg x 10, 45kg x 6, 47.5kg x 4 - Getting worse at this exersise

Dips - 7,6,6 - also gone backwards in these.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

keep lifting away mate keep lifting


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 5th October

Deads - 110kg 5 5 5 reps - heaviest ever lifted on this.

Chins - 5,5,5,5,5 - best i have ever done on this

Row - 47.5kg - 5,5,4,4,4 - heaviest ever lifted on this

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg - 8,8,7,6 - heaviest ever lifted on this

4/4 pbs and improvements, best ever back session done.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 7th October

Bench Press - 60kg , 5,5,5,5,4 - First attempt at this weight and nearly managed 5 x 5 - Heaviest ever lifted on this and have reached my bench press goal.

Incline Press - 25kg - 5,5,5,5,4 - same as last week but considering how much effort i put into bench.

Fly - 12.5kg - 7,7,4 - heaviest ever lifted on this.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What do you contribute to the strength gain Nathan..?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> What do you contribute to the strength gain Nathan..?


Im sorry i dont fully understand. Could you explain simpler ?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I really enjoy reading this thread...you are making well good progress gave me a right kick up the **** to get lifting... keep posting...

I think he wants you to tell him maybe whats the main reason you are gaing so quickly or something


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

offo said:


> I really enjoy reading this thread...you are making well good progress gave me a right kick up the **** to get lifting... keep posting...
> 
> I think he wants you to tell him maybe whats the main reason you are gaing so quickly or something


Mainly improved diet and progression.

Every week i aim to improve the number of reps or start fresh on a heavier weight.

My diet has improved a hell of a lot but by all means isnt perfect.

Thanks offo


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you feel that you could have been lifting more weight for awhile now but your confidence has only recently grown to allow you to push through the mental block that prevented you from lifting heavier before..? Or do you feel that your diet and routine changes alone are the contibuting factor...holy crap I just confused myself but I hope you understand where I'm going with this...More general query so that others following your progress my benefit...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Do you feel that you could have been lifting more weight for awhile now but your confidence has only recently grown to allow you to push through the mental block that prevented you from lifting heavier before..? Or do you feel that your diet and routine changes alone are the contibuting factor...holy crap I just confused myself but I hope you understand where I'm going with this...More general query so that others following your progress my benefit...


Abit of both to be honest.

Mostly the diet, progression and training factor though. I walk into the gym thinking that im going to improve on last weeks performance.

Mentally though i have become stronger, i remember when i thought 50kg bench seemed impossible to me. I almost knocked out 60kg 5 x 5 on my first attempt the other day.

I know next week i will make the 60kg and feel confident in doing so.

They both play a big part though. Because i could have a great diet, training plan and the intentions to lift heavier. But if i dont feel confident in myself and mentally prepare, i know it wouldnt happen.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you not squatting at the moment??


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Are you not squatting at the moment??


Strained a ligament and have loose cartilage in the knee mate.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 8th October

Chins - 5,5,5,5,5 - same as sunday but improved form

Row - 47.5kg - 5,5,5,5,4 - 24/25 - 2 rep increase from sunday

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg - 8,7,6,8 - Same as last week but a bit of a jumble with the reps

Bar CUrls - 15kg x 12, 12 - 20kg x 10, 10

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg x 10,10,8


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 10th October

Seated Dumbbell Press - 17.5kg x 8,8,8 20kg x 5,4

Millitary Press - 30kg x 5,5 - then shoulder started killing me around the tricep/delt area so decided to stop.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 13th October

Bench Press - 60kg - 5,5,5,5,5 - 25/25 - 1 rep increase from last week and new personal best. Also reached my short term target. Forgot to mention, last week i managed 1 rep at 70kg.

Incline dumbbell - 25kgs - 5,5,5,5,5 - 25/25 - 1 rep increase from last week and new personal best.

Flye - 12.5kgs - 8,7,6 - best ive done on this.

What a session!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 28th October

Not trained for a while as i needed a little break and had to recover from a few niggling injuries which i hope i have overcome.

Bench - 60kg 5,5,5,5,4 reps

Incline 25s - 5,5,5,4,4

flys 12.5s - 7,7,6

Not the best session but it was after a 2 week break

Diet hasnt been the best for a while, definatly getting back on track on monday when i start back college.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nathan - at which points are you weak on your bench?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Nathan - at which points are you weak on your bench?


What do you mean ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> What do you mean ?


When you are benching - which part to do find the toughest - from the chest, mid point or lockout?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Never really thought about it.

I dont tend to lock my arms out, always try to keep them slightly bent.

Off the top of my head id say from the chest is hardest.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday October 30th

Chins - 5,5,5,5,5

Bent Over Row - 47.5kg - 5,5,5,5,4

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg - 8,8,7,7

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12,12 20kg x 8,5

10KG Curls - 9,8,7

No deadlifts because of the problems i have with hips, groin, quads, hams, calves and feet. Just feel like i dont need the stress on that area.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What lower bod issues do you have bud?

**EDIT** Ignore me


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Never really thought about it.
> 
> I dont tend to lock my arms out, always try to keep them slightly bent.
> 
> Off the top of my head id say from the chest is hardest.


Ok.

Some things for you to think about - all are valid, but may not be exactly what you need so have a think and see what works.

Move from 5x5 to 1x5,1x5,3x5 - (increasing weight with each 'group')

Change your grip slightly - experiment

Pause each rep slightly on the chest

Fire with the triceps first

Drive with the legs

Keep the shoulders tight

Increase your back accessory work (Heavy Pulldowns, Pendlay Rows/Chest Supported Rows)

Increase your Triceps Accessory Work


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> What lower bod issues do you have bud?
> 
> **EDIT** Ignore me


Well.

Started off in July. Banged my knee at training and had sore point on the bone ever since.

Been having physio for a month and they have no idea.

Seen a knee specialist today and he said:

groin, quads, hams, calves are really really tight

Wasted muscle around my sore knee

When i walk my right hip moves inwards and i dont swing my right hand - which is to compensate my sore left knee. He said - the body either limps or changes movements to accomany the soreness.

My feet and toes are all really tight.

Knees are clicking like mad through movements aswell.

Basically the tightmuscles are affecting my joints and bones.

I just have do alot of stretching which takes 40mins 5 x a day for a month until i see him next.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Ok.
> 
> Some things for you to think about - all are valid, but may not be exactly what you need so have a think and see what works.
> 
> ...


Would you recomend that i go 50kg, 55kg, 60kg as the 3 groups ?

Dont understand about driving with the legs.

Are pendlay rows just like bent over rows just with a wider grip ?

My back workout currently is chins, bent over rows, lat pulldowns

And tricep exersises are dips and close grip bench


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:



> Well.
> 
> Started off in July. Banged my knee at training and had sore point on the bone ever since.
> 
> ...


Your hams / hip flexors and IT band will be really tight.

Do your stretching but also buy a foam roller or a rubber dog ball.

Google/You Tube foam roller and hams / hip flexors / IT band

Google trigger point therapy

Knee muscle wastage - Leg Extensions / Lunges / Split Foot Leg Press when you are able to train lower body


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Would you recomend that i go 50kg, 55kg, 60kg as the 3 groups ?
> 
> Dont understand about driving with the legs.
> 
> ...


No you need to be going heavier than you are now.

So Warmup + 1x5 @ 60kg, 1x5 @ 62.5kg, then *AIM* for 3x5 @ 65kg

Driving with legs - google bench set up legs. You basically need to be forcing your heels through the floor in order to create a strong base.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Your hams / hip flexors and IT band will be really tight.
> 
> Do your stretching but also buy a foam roller or a rubber dog ball.
> 
> ...


Im training legs on tuesdays.

Physio said rugby trainin thurs, play sunday and train legs tues instead of training.

I can play etc aslong as my knee doesnt get too sore.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> No you need to be going heavier than you are now.
> 
> *
> So Warmup + 1x5 @ 60kg, 1x5 @ 62.5kg, then **AIM for 3x5 @ 65kg*
> ...


If lets say on the 2nd set i manage 4 reps, and the 3rd lot 4,4,3.

Should it be the same progression principle and just aim for increasing of the reps until i reach 5, 5, 5,5,5 ? ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> If lets say on the 2nd set i manage 4 reps, and the 3rd lot 4,4,3.
> 
> Should it be the same progression principle and just aim for increasing of the reps until i reach 5, 5, 5,5,5 ? ?


Upto you - as long as your last set is always more than 3 reps (for now) - the key is to get your strength up.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Upto you - as long as your last set is always more than 3 reps (for now) - the key is to get your strength up.


Ok thanks alot.

Could find any videos on this leg driving but will look more tomorow.

ill feedback next week with my results.

thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Ok thanks alot.
> 
> Could find any videos on this leg driving but will look more tomorow.
> 
> ...


Youtube elitefts bench setup


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday October 31st

Seated Dumbbell Press - 17.5kg dbs - 8,7,7

Millitary Press 30kg - 7,7,7

Close Grip Bench 40kg - 10, 9, 7

Dips - 7,7,6


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday November 3rd

Bench - 60kg x 5, 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 3,2,1

Incline Db - 25kgs - 5,5,5,5,5 - Best ever done, felt alot easier then last week

Flys - 12.5kg x 8,8,8 - best ever done on this

Bar Curls - 15kg x 12,12 20kg x 8,6

Db Curls - 10kg x 10,9,7


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work Nathan.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Nice work Nathan.


Pmd you before i knew you was present in my thread.

Can i also ask how you think i should advance in my shoulder and tricep exersises. As of next week itl be chest n bis, back n tris, shoulder n legs.

I have gone worse in triceps.

Should i just do sets of 40kg, 42.5kg and 45kg on close and try to improve reps until i think i can increase weight.

And do same with dips, build upto weighted again ?

Just going for around 8 reps with shoulders. Doing heavy 5s didnt help me to be honest so ive dropped the weight a little.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Monday November 3rd
> 
> Bench - 60kg x 5, 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 3,2,1
> 
> ...


Next week try:

Warmup +

62.5kg x 5

65kg x Whatever

67.5kg x Whatever

Then add in a backdown set (or two) @ either 62.5kg or 60kg x 5 depending on how you feel.

Incline DB do 3 x 5 @ 25kg, if you feel strong do 27.5kg x whatever.

I'd suggest you get a spotter for the DBs though if you are maxing on the Barbell.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Pmd you before i knew you was present in my thread.
> 
> Can i also ask how you think i should advance in my shoulder and tricep exersises. As of next week itl be chest n bis, back n tris, shoulder n legs.
> 
> ...


When do you do Tri's and shoulders?

Your tri's may not be recovering from bench yet.

Fire up your full split again for me?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Next week try:
> 
> Warmup +
> 
> ...


I always have a spotter when i do chest.

Ok, thanks ill do that and feedback.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> When do you do Tri's and shoulders?
> 
> Your tri's may not be recovering from bench yet.
> 
> Fire up your full split again for me?


I normally do chest on monday and shoulder and tris on friday

chest and biceps on monday

Back and Triceps on wednesday

Legs and Shoulders on friday

Thats what it will be, at mo its been back on its own and shoulders and tris late in the week.

Been doing seated dumbbell press and standing millitary press for shoulders and close grip and dips for triceps.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok. Rotate your exercises.

Triceps - can you dip with good form? If you can do Dips + Skull Crushers. Dips 3sets to *almost* failure, Skulls 5x5.

If you can't Dip then do weighted pressups - just have someone stick a 20kg plate (or whatever) on your back.

Shoulders... Try DB Helmet Press. It's just like DB Shoulder Press, but only bring the DBs down to the top of your head rather than you shoulders. It should allow you to use heavier DBs. Do that and then Push Presses for 2 or 3 weeks, then return to Seated DB Press and Standing Mili Press.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Cant find a clip or anything of the helmet presses.

Is that how you do the push presses ?






I can do dips with good form i think. Can get my arms to around a 90 degress angle.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Cant find a clip or anything of the helmet presses.
> 
> Is that how you do the push presses ?
> 
> ...


Yes on the Push Press.

Helmet Press = Simple. Just start as if you were bringing the DBs down to your shoulders as normal, but when you look in the mirror and the DBs are level with your head... Push them back up again :laugh:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 6th November

Deadlifts - 80kg 3 x 8 - Felt very active and hard.

Chins - 3 x 5 - Concentrated on having more of a pause at the bottom after each rep.

Pendlay Row - 40kg - 5 x 5 - First time doing this. Found this quiet good. Ached my neck abit but thats from looking up into the mirror. Should my arms be abit wider then shoulder width ?

Hammer Strength Pulldowns - 50kg - 2 x 5, 60kg 2 x 5, 70kg x 5 - First time doing this so increased weight a couple of times

Dips - 3 x 8

SkullCrushers - 15kg - 5x5 - Very hard after doing 3 sets of dips

Overall a really good session, looks like alot but i actually fit it in around 45 minutes.

Next time might do something like

1 weight x 5, heavier weight x 5, heavier weight 3 x 5 - on pendlay and pulldowns


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday November 8th

Squats - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10 - Not bad seen as though first time doing legs in like 3 months and still got muscle and bone leg problems.

Leg Press - 80kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 130kg x 6,6

Push Presses - 40kg - 5 x 5 - Great Shoulder exersise

Helmet Presses - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 5, 20kg x 5 - Messed up going to 25kg as it was too heavy. Going for 20kg 5 x 5 next week

Lunges - 10kg dumbbells - x 8,8,8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Thursday 6th November
> 
> Deadlifts - 80kg 3 x 8 - Felt very active and hard.
> 
> ...


Go for it. When are you benching next?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Go for it. When are you benching next?


Monday. Providing im fit from tomorows rugby match.

Triceps still killing from dips and skulls haha.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Next week try:
> 
> Warmup +
> 
> ...


Is it just

1 set at 62.5kg x 5

1 set at 65kg x whatever

1 set at 67.5kg x whatever

then a drop set to 60 or 62.5kg ?

Cheers


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 10th November

Bench Press - 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 4, 67.5kg x 2, 60kg x 5

Incline Dumbbell Press - 25kgs 3 x 5, 27.5kgs 4,3 - Never before had i tried 27.5kgs.

Flys - 12.5kgs - 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 15kg 2 x 12, 20kg 2 x 7

Dumbbell Curls - 10s 2 x 8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work Nathan.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nice work Nathan.


Where do you suggest i go now ?

Week 1

Bench - 60kg x 5, 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 3,2,1

Incline Db - 25kgs - 5,5,5,5,5

Flys - 12.5kg x 8,8,8

Week 2

Bench Press - 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 4, 67.5kg x 2, 60kg x 5

Incline Dumbbell Press - 25kgs 3 x 5, 27.5kgs 4,3

Flys - 12.5kgs - 3 x 8

Cheers


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

very envious of you nath you progress very well and fast!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

offo said:


> very envious of you nath you progress very well and fast!


My strength has, size hasnt.

Had poor diet since being at college. Not been eating enough to grow so been staying around the same weight.

Been getting up and drinking protein shake quick, instead of having beans for breakfast and protein shake at break.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am more interested in getting stronger than size...damn, i just been doing deads and pulled a muscle in my groin area from a warm up well annoyed.....gna make stiff legged instead takes the ****


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

My strength gains are down to progression imo. Keeping notes of what i have lifted and aiming to lift heavier the week after. Thats all i have been doing


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am gna have to go proper gym soon i grown out of my weights at home..the thing is t hey gyms round here are crap...they like hotel gyms or gyms in school like that there is no proper gym here


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

offo said:


> I am gna have to go proper gym soon i grown out of my weights at home..the thing is t hey gyms round here are crap...they like hotel gyms or gyms in school like that there is no proper gym here


Just invest in some more homeweights.

You can do everything with an oly bar and dumbbells.

Shop around and try to get them 2nd hand.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 12th November

Deadlifts - 82.5kg - 3 x 8 - Really feels great doing 3 x 8 with a good pace. Maybe once a month ill do some heavies.

Chins - 3 x 5 - Focusing more on the rest/pause at the bottom.

Bent Over Row/Pendlay - 40kg x 5, 42.5kg x 5, 45kg 3 x 5 - Its a combo of bent over row and pendlay row to be honest

Pulldowns - 60kg x 5, 62.5kg x 5, 67.5kg 3 x 5

Dips - 9,8,8 - 1 rep increase

Skullcrushers - 17.5kg 5 x 5 - 2.5kg increase


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Where do you suggest i go now ?
> 
> Week 1
> 
> ...


Have you got a 70kg bench in you?

Shoot for it if you have.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Have you got a 70kg bench in you?
> 
> Shoot for it if you have.


Doubt it after doing working sets.

Thats my 1 rep max with only warm up before it.

Do you think i should do the same again with

62.5kg x 5

65kg x whatever

67.5kg x whatever

60 or 62.5kg x 5

Until i get the 65 and 67.5kg to x 5 ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Doubt it after doing working sets.
> 
> Thats my 1 rep max with only warm up before it.
> 
> ...


Don't do your work sets, do build up sets just to prep the CNS.

So doubles, then singles until you hit 70kg.

Hit as many singles at 70kg as you can, then back down to 62.5kg (10% Fatigue)

And then lift at 62.5kg until you can't lift any more.

*EDIT* just to make myself clear, aim for 10 to 20 sets total including warm up sets.

Hit 70kg within 10 sets. Treat each single @ 70kg as 1 set. Then each single at 62.5kg as 1 set.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 14th November

Squats - 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 6 - Heaviest gone in a long long time

Leg Press - 80kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8, 140kg x 6 - Lifting same as i was couple month ago before the injury so not lost to much strength.

Push Press - 40kg 5 x 5 - Going to increase weight next week.

Dumbbell Shoulder/Helmet Press- 20kg dbs 3 x 5

Lunges 10kg dumbbells - 3 x 8

Knee feeling sore now so need a really good stretch.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 19th November

Bench Press - 62.5kg x 5, 65kg x 5, 67.5kg x 3,3, 60kg x 4 - 1 rep increase on the 65kg, and 1 rep increase on the 67.5kg - Its all going great

Incline Dumbbell Press - 25kgs 3 x 5, 27.5kgs x 5,4 - 2 rep increase on last two sets in total

Flys - 12.5kgs 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 15kg 2 x 12, 20kg x 9,8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol. Wasn't quite what I said on the Bench Press, but glad the numbers are moving again


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Lol. Wasn't quite what I said on the Bench Press, but glad the numbers are moving again


Ive just read what you posted the other day and i had missed off the bottom bit which you later added. So i shall go for that next week.

So it might look something like this

Bar - 15 reps

20kg - 10 reps

60kg - 5 reps

65kg - 5 reps

67.5kg - 3 ish

67.5kg - 3ish

67.5kg - 2

67.5kg - 2

70kg - 1

70kg - 1

70kg - 0

60kg x failure


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes similar. Never to failure though - always one more in the tank.

You need to learn to walk away with one in the tank.

And it's 10% fatigue so 70kg -> 62.5kg. The 10% is important


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Aright ok, well ill try this and feedback next week.

Should i stick to my 5 x 5 on incline ?

To clarify, today when i was benching 67.5kg and managed 3. The 4th would have needed assistance to get up. Was i right stopping at 3 or should i have stopped at 2 ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Aright ok, well ill try this and feedback next week.
> 
> Should i stick to my 5 x 5 on incline ?
> 
> To clarify, today when i was benching 67.5kg and managed 3. The 4th would have needed assistance to get up. Was i right stopping at 3 or should i have stopped at 2 ?


3 was right.

Key is - you don't want to fail. This isn't to say be a wuss, just know when to rack and rest.

Incline 5x5 as per normal. We're only playing with flat bench.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 20th November

Deadlifts - 85kg 3 x 8 - Weight increase from last week

Chins - 5,5,4 - Although one less rep, i improved form and had a better rest/pause at the bottom.

Bent Over Row - 40kg x 5, 42.5kg x 5, 45kg 3 x 5

Pulldowns - 60kg x 5, 65kg x 5, 67.5kg 3 x 5


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday December 1st

Missed last week because i hurt my back playing rugby.

Bench Press

Bar x 15

40 x 10

60 x 5

65 x 5

67.5 x 2,2,2,2

70 x 1,1

62.5 x 2

Incline - 25 x 5,5,5, - 27.5 x 2,2

Flyes - 10 - 3 x 8

Missed a week and this has been shown in stats, expected to hit some 3s on the 67s like 2 weeks ago. Extra work on bench has been shown by not doing as good on 27s aswell.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nathan - on your rep you said you didn't feel like you did too well on bench?

Yet I see that as a positive session with some good volume and working at a solid intensity (as %1rm)

Why do you feel it wasn't? Because you had to go lighter on the DBs?

The DBs are just assistance work mate.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nathan - on your rep you said you didn't feel like you did too well on bench?
> 
> Yet I see that as a positive session with some good volume and working at a solid intensity (as %1rm)
> 
> ...


It was because, two weeks ago, i managed 2 x 3 at 67.5kg. This week i would have failed at that repetition thats all.

Shall i do the same next week and week after until im hitting doubles and triples at 70 ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 3rd December

Bent Over Row - 45kg 5 x 5

Lat Pulldowns - 45kg 3 x 8

Deadlift - 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 4, 110kg x 3, 120kg x 1

Seated Row - 40kg 3 x 8

Dips - 3 x 8

Skullcrushers - 17.5kg 5 x 5

Still got a sore lower rightside of my back. For some reason it didnt hurt to do deadlifts but hurt to do chinups. Sounds crazy ino.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> It was because, two weeks ago, i managed 2 x 3 at 67.5kg. This week i would have failed at that repetition thats all.
> 
> Shall i do the same next week and week after until im hitting doubles and triples at 70 ?


Nathan - you still hit 8 reps @ 67.5kg. Fine you didn't hit a triple, but the volume was still up there.

And yes I think you can see the plan now.

So you hit 70kg x 1 x 2 - shoot for a double, another double if you can make it, and then singles. Then back down 10% to 62.5kg

Then the week after I want you to do 5x5 again.

2x5 will be your warmup / build up sets.

The 3x5 will be your working sets. Same weight for each set.

Pick a tough weight where you will have to grind out that last rep (the 15th rep) and then you guessed it... Back down 10% and rep out what you can in one set.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Wednesday 3rd December
> 
> Bent Over Row - 45kg 5 x 5
> 
> ...


It will be where your lower lat insertion is. Chins aren't mentioned above?

Deadlifts first please 

Ditch seated rows.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> It will be where your lower lat insertion is. Chins aren't mentioned above?
> 
> Deadlifts first please
> 
> Ditch seated rows.


Ino, what i meant is.

I knew i had sore back so at first i thought. Not going to do deadlifts this week. Then went to chinups and it hurt like hell.

So Did my rows as normall and did the lat pulldowns.

Seen some guy doing deadlifts which then made me want to do them.

Then just decided to finish with rows.

Normal back workout is deads, chins, BOR, Pulldowns

Cheers


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nathan - you still hit 8 reps @ 67.5kg. Fine you didn't hit a triple, but the volume was still up there.
> 
> And yes I think you can see the plan now.
> 
> ...


So shall i do something like this:

Bar x 15 reps

40 x 10 reps

60 x 5 reps

65 x 5 reps

67.5 - 3 sets - triples hopefully

70 - 3 sets - doubles and singles

62.5 x 1 set

So im losing a 67.5 and adding an extra 70 ?

is that how you mean ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> So shall i do something like this:
> 
> Bar x 15 reps
> 
> ...


Drop the 67.5 - your focus will be the 70s

Cluster/Rest Pause the 62.5kg and aim for 10 lifts in total at that weight.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Drop the 67.5 - your focus will be the 70s
> 
> Cluster/Rest Pause the 62.5kg and aim for 10 lifts in total at that weight.


Ahh ok. Sorry if i keep asking questions. I just want to gain great understanding of it and the only stupid question is the one that isnt asked haha.

So Ill be doing my build up sets to the 70kg again, but not doing 67.5kg. So it will be from 65kg to 70kg.

By saying aim for 10 lifts. Is that on my last fatigue set ?

Or Including in the amount of reps i get during my build up set of 62.5kg ?

So

Bar

40kg

62.5kg - " say 6 "

65kg x 5

70kg x 2,2,1,

62.5kg x 4

Two sets of 62.5kg - 10 reps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

62.5, 65, 70 x whatever

Back down to 62.5 - 4, 3, 3 - but keep going if you can at that weight. Shoot for a minimum of 10 total reps @ 62.5kg


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> 62.5, 65, 70 x whatever
> 
> Back down to 62.5 - 4, 3, 3 - but keep going if you can at that weight. Shoot for a minimum of 10 total reps @ 62.5kg


A right thanks alot.

Ill report back next monday night.

Im really appreciating your help.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> A right thanks alot.
> 
> Ill report back next monday night.
> 
> Im really appreciating your help.


I won't be here, hence why you have a plan for a few fews :laugh:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> I won't be here, hence why you have a plan for a few fews :laugh:


Ahh right thanks.

Have you uploaded any pics of yourself ? All this knowledge and understanding must count for something haha :beer:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 5th December

Squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

90kg x 2

Never before had i gone above 80kg

Leg Press

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 4

Never before had i gone above 140kg

Unfortunatly, the gym shut at 8 and i thought it closed at 9 on fridays so only had time to do those two. Top session though and starting to lift weights i have never done before on legs. Looking in the mirror at my legs and starting to see quad seperation.

WHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

nice on the squat PB bro.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

COMMENTS FOR PICS BELOW.

Dont look to have added size, look to have lost some thickness in the back. Maybe i should get dad to take photos with same camera in same place ? Is it needed ?

Really need to kickstart my diet again. Diet will be

7-15 - Beans

10-20 - protein shake with milk

13-15 - jacket potato and beans or ham or chicken sandwich. Which is best ? ? ?

1700 - Meat and potatoes, maybe beans

2000 - Maybe friji milkshake

2130 - Protein shake after gym

Maybe cereal for supper - possibly beans or wheatabix ?

The big problem is the gap between dinner and getting home from college.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Right Mums done these pics and she isnt quite the photographer my dad is. Theyre just to make sure i havent lost size and just a reference to go off for the next few months. Todays been the first day ive got up and had beans for breakfast and protein for break for the past few months.

September -









December -









Sept -










Dec -









Sept -









Dec -









Dec -









Sept -









Dec -









Sept -


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Dec -


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

have you got those top ones the right way round?

You look bigger in Sept!!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Robbie said:


> have you got those top ones the right way round?
> 
> You look bigger in Sept!!!


Yer, its hit and miss with the back pose though. Cant always do it. Ive added a couple of kilos since sept.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool, its good to see you making progress


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

This is Sept to Dec

Bench - 55kg 5 x 5 to capable of 62.5kg 5 x 5 definatly, can lift 65 x 5, 70 x 1

Incline - 22.5kg dbs 5 x 5 to 25kg 3 x 5, 27.5kg 2 x 3

Fly - 10kg dbs 3 x 8 to 12.5kg dbs 3 x 8

Deadlifts - 100kg 3 x 5 to doing 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 4, 110kg x 3, 120kg x 1

Bent Over Row - 40kg 5 x 5 to 45kg 5 x 5 ( improved form alot )

Chinups - Started them in september really bad form. Improved alot and do pauses.

Seated Dumbbell Press - 20kg 3 x 5 to 20kg x 3 x 5

Millitary Press - 25kg 4 x 5 to 40kg push presses 5 x 5

Not done shoulders consistant due to them missing out to college work and lack of time etc

Thursday 28th August - Squats - 60kg x 15, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 5

- Leg Press - 80kg x 15, 90kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8

After this had bad knee and didnt train legs until

Friday 14th November

Squats - 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 6 - Heaviest gone in a long long time

Leg Press - 80kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8, 140kg x 6

AND

Friday 5th December

Squats 60kg x 10 70kg x 8 80kg x 6 90kg x 2

Never before had i gone above 80kg

Leg Press 90kg x 12 100kg x 10 120kg x 8 140kg x 6 160kg x 4


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

And there we go ^


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 8th December

Bench Press

40kg x 10

62.5kg x 5

65kg x 5 - last rep was almost impossible

70kg x 1 x 1 x 0 ( failed on 3rd set ) - Was aiming for doubles, just didnt have it in me

62.5kg x 3,3,2 - Was aiming for 10 reps in total, managed 8

Incline - 25kgs 3 x 5, 27.5kgs 2 x 3

Fly - 12.5kgs 3 x 8

Bar curls - 20kg 3 x 10

Not the best on bench press, should have made the last rep on 65kg easier and achieved a couple of doubles on 70.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 11th

Deadlifts

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 6 - 2 more reps than last week

110kg x 4 - 1 more rep than last week

120kg x 2 - 1 more rep than last week

Chins - 5,5,4 reps - struggling with these still. Arms just tiny bit out from shoulder width. Cant completly hang with arms straight or unable to get back up.

Row - 45kg 3 x 5, 47.5kg x 5, 5 - improvement doing the 47.5kg sets.

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg 3 x 8 - these felt alot harder then usual for some reason

Dips - 10, 9, 8 - 27 reps this week compared to 24 last

Skullcrushers - 17.5kg 5 x 5 - going to increase and go to 20kg next week


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 12th

Squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 8 - 2 rep increase on last week - PB

85kg x 5

90kg x 4 - 2 rep increase on last week - PB

Leg Press

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

160 x 4 - This was hard as hell

Same weights as last week but improved on squats alot so cant complain

Push Presses 40kg 3 x 7

Seated Dumbbell Press - 17.5kg dbs 2 x 8, 1 x 5

Not done shoulders for a long time, its the only muscle i havent done consistantly. Going to try keep reps around the 8 area. Dont think heavy 5s does it for me. Shoulders was hard as did triceps yesterday instead of wednesday. It was that or i wouldnt have been able to do triceps yesterday.

Lunges 10kg dbs 3 x 8 - Good way to finish the legs off.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 15th December

Bench Press

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

65kg x 5

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

57.5kg x 7

Incline - 25kg dbs 3 x 5, 27.5kg dbs x 5, 3

Fly - 12.5kg dbs 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 20kg 3 x 10

Dumbbell Curls - 10kg dumbbells 3 x 8


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you honestly sorted your diet out mate? Whilst you may be gaining in strength if you want more size you need a good consistent diet. I do have cheats at the weekend, but consistent through the week!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Have you honestly sorted your diet out mate? Whilst you may be gaining in strength if you want more size you need a good consistent diet. I do have cheats at the weekend, but consistent through the week!


Its as good as it could possibly get at moment with the foods i like.

Just looking to try new foods though to get more variety etc.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Its as good as it could possibly get at moment with the foods i like.
> 
> Just looking to try new foods though to get more variety etc.


I hear you mate .... Having bulgar wheat tomorrow with some nice medium-rare steak

Keep it up (bet you're sick of this saying but **** it!)

*Rome wasn't built in a day:thumb:*


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Its as good as it could possibly get at moment with the foods i like.
> 
> Just looking to try new foods though to get more variety etc.


Yes don't be afraid to try new foods as if you don't try you don't know. Not sure if you've tried sweet potatoes before (or sweet potato mash in particular) but it is a delicious & great source of carbs. What is your diet currently looking like? Yes you appear to be a bit of a fussy eater but trying different combinations may help!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Wednesday 17th December

Deadlifts

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 6

110kg x 5 - 1 rep increase on last week

120kg x 3 - 1 rep increase on last week

Chins - 3 x 5 and 2 x 3 negatives

Bent Over Row - 45kg 3 x 5 - Was planning on two sets of 47.5kg but just didnt have it in me after those negatives, they really took it out of me.

Lat Pulldowns 40kg 3 x 8

Dips - 10, 9, 8 reps

Skullcrushers - 20kg 5 x 5 - 2.5kg increase of weight


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

nathan mate why have beans for breakfast why not have eggs, you get like 30 for £3 from tesco!

jacket spud and chicken breast or 2 tins of tuna which is cheap

Replase the frijj milk shake with a protien shake and a pint of milk and oats!

Baked beans are ok but you dont need to eat loads of them you aint sally webster dood lol

id say also try and get some good fats in, if you dont like a fod eat it a few times and youll grow to like it


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thursday 18th December

Push Presses - 40kg - 8,7,7 reps - 1 rep increase on last week

Seated Dumbbell Press - 17.5kg dumbbells 3 x 8 - 3 rep increase on last set

Arnold Press - 10kg dumbbells 3 x 8

Side Laterals - 5kg dumbbells 3 x 12

Didnt have rugby training tonight so decided to train shoulders on there own. Felt a really good workout. First time ive ever done arnold press and it felt good.

Thanks for the tips above mate ^^


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday 19th December

Squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 - 2 more then last week

80kg x 8

90kg x 5 - 1 rep increase on last week

Leg Press

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 8 - 2 rep increase on last week

160kg x 6 - 2 rep increase on last week

170kg x 4 - first time i have ever tryed this weight

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 30kg dumbbells 2 x 8

Lunges - 10kg dumbbells 2 x 8

Calf Raises - 80kg 3 x 20

Best leg workout i have ever done. Still room for improvement on squating, cant wait for the squat rack. Been skiin today and irritated my sore knee which almost made me not train legs, decided to go the gym and was only going to do one set of squats, but after finding 60kg really easy i thought why not.

Not a bad session seen as though i had sore knee again.


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay here is what you do, go to the best gym in the area with the biggest guys (mix of natural guys & not). Get hold of the most impressive guy in the gym. Compliment him big time (in a none gay way) and he'll be happy to help cause all bro's of iron are friendly. Then ask for his help. Offer him some cash for a ruitine, or see if u can even train with him for a few weeks. If this fails, leach of who ever is in there and train with the biggest guys u can find. Eat all u bloody can and u will grow like an SOB...........im sure ill get slated on here, with people saying u cant train with these guys given ur new to all this, but i say bollocks. ur body can adapt to most things and is an amzing piece of kit...it'll adapt by growing...ive trained my whole gym life with juiced guys and as a result, no one ever believes im natural even though i am. EAT, LIFT and get angry...ull get there i promise


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday 21st December

Bench press

60kg x 7

62.5kg x 5

65kg x 4

67.5kg x 2

70kg x 1

60kg x 5

Incline - 25kg dumbbells 3 x 5, 27.5kg dumbbells 2 x 3

Flys - 12.5kg dumbbells 3 x 8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nathan - nice progress on the weights, I'm glad you hit 70kg x 1 x 2 and then still hit 70kg for 1 a week later.

Some changes:

Firstly we need to change your warm up protocol:

Do as follows: 30kg x 6, 45kg x 3, 55kg x 1

Then put 65kg on the bar and hit at least 21 reps with the 65kg in a rest pause fashion.

I think you should be able to hit 8-10 reps in your first set with 65kg.

So it might go:

65kg x 9

65kg x 6

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

Then back down to 57.5kg and do 2 sets, each set to 1 rep from failure. Ditch the DB Flies.

Do the same for 3 weeks and let me know how you get on.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nathan - nice progress on the weights, I'm glad you hit 70kg x 1 x 2 and then still hit 70kg for 1 a week later.
> 
> Some changes:
> 
> ...


Ok thanks alot. Will that warm up help me prepare more for the 65kg as today i only managed 4 reps at it ?

Rest pause as in, rest and pause between each rep, or whilst the bar is at chest.

Thanks.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday 22nd December

Deadlifts

100kg x 8 - 2 more then last week

110kg x 6 - 1 more then last week

120kg x 3

Chins - 3 x 5 - negatives 4 reps, 3 reps - 1 more then last week

Bent Over Row - 45kg 3 x 5 and 45kg 2 x 5 underhand grip

LatPulldowns - 40kg 3 x 8

Bar Curls - 20kg 3 x 10


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Tuesday 23rd December

Push Press - 40kg - 8,8,7

Db Press - 17.5kg dumbbells - 10, 8, 8

Arnolds Press - 10kg dumbbells - 10, 8, 8

Dips - 10, 7, 7

SKull Crushers - 20kg 5 x 5


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

nath mate hows it going still lifting??


----------

